# Laptop screen connection thingy



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, it's probably about time for this: A three year old Toshiba laptop and the screen gets all these squiggly lines in it while using it. Just move the screen a little bit forward or backward and it's fine. Sometimes for hours, sometimes for a few minutes. Is there any need to pursue trying to clean the rotary connection at the hinge for the screen's electronics? Is there a way to maybe blow something in there to clean this? Any ideas? Thanks, David


----------



## mwha1389 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most of the time the connection is in under the keyboard or next to it. It sounds like maybe a pinched wire or lose connection under the benzel.. There is a plug under or next to the keyboard on some models that plugs in for the screen, it could be lose. The wires are sometime ran different ways in different models. If it is a satellite model it is not to bad to take apart. By no means spray anything under there or lube the hinges


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

> . Is there any need to pursue trying to clean the rotary connection at the hinge for the screen's electronics?


the rotary connection at the hinge? Is that what you have? Any laptop I have destroyed, I mean taken apart, uses a ribbon cable with a connector that plugs into the screen and the MB.

I would start with making sure the connector is not loose.



you can go to this google page and find a site that has your specific model and learn how to destroy, I mean disassemble your particular computer.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&&sa=X&ei=eQM4TKfeI5ChnQfCpISFBA&ved=0CBUQvwUoAQ&q=toshiba+laptop+disassembly&spell=1


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

BING! Memory just got kicked started. Yes, it is a Satellite. I did take it apart once when the AC connector went bad and _I do remember_ there being a ribbon cable going to the screen. I wish you had not reminded me of that. Now I'm thinking the ribbon cable may have a bad/worn spot in it. I'll have to "research" this and hope the ribbon cable has pin connectors on each end and not made directly to the screen. Thanks, David


----------



## mwha1389 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think it has pins on each end...


----------



## brandonriffel (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, good luck taking apart a laptop. It is a completely different beast than the inside of a desktop. Just make sure you keep track of all the screws and be careful if you have to snap any parts apart or putting them back in. You can break off little tabs and then it will never be the same.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Anytime I had to work on a laptop it was not in front of the customer
Sometimes the rubber feet need to come off
Loud noises as you force the plastic to unclip

Sometimes it is just a loose/bad connection
There was a spray we used to use...can't remember what it was now


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

My old Compaq laptop had a cable formed up by a bunch of wires wrapped with a cloth tape.
This cable terminated on a multi-pin plug. This plugged into a socket on the mother board.
The plastic insulation hardened, over the course of time, and the cable's flexibility was lost.
So, when the screen was moved the plug was levered out of the socket.
I would guess that either the connection to the MB is loose, or a conductor is broken. If you're lucky it will be the MB connector. Otherwise, you may have to buy a new connector cable.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello, Thurman. Is your problem solved? Please tell me the result. Is it really a problem of ribbon cable? Since my sister's laptop has the same problem too


----------



## FLGarageDoors (Oct 24, 2009)

Actually, laptops aren't that hard to take apart if you're extra careful. The first few times I did this was to replace a crashed hard disk, then a faulty Compaq combo drive. You get used to it. For me now it's just like tinkering with the PC. Just make sure you don't lose those little screws.


----------

